# 2019 Light Blue Evo X



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Sounds like a great plan.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Needs more cup holders!


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Congrats. I’m a week or two behind you, I fly next week to meet with them/pick out options . I’ll snap some photos if I see it.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks, Brad. Might be in the mold by then but probably not quite?


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm going with the Simrad NSS9 Evo3 as well. Which transducer did you get?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

TX_Brad said:


> I'm going with the Simrad NSS9 Evo3 as well. Which transducer did you get?


In Hull (shoot thru hull) for depth and temp. Its not as accurate as an external temp measurement but its plenty good for what I need and it eliminates any external wiring or penetrations. Had the same type setup on my Vantage and it works great.

PS - PM sent


----------



## Housemouse (Jul 17, 2019)

sent you a PM


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Well the cap and hatches were popped yesterday. Hull should come out of the mold next week. Coming together now and won't be much longer.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats! That's going to be a really sweet skiff.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Guess you weren't able to upgrade to a Beavertail, huh? 

J/K


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Zika said:


> Guess you weren't able to upgrade to a Beavertail, huh?
> 
> J/K


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I miss getting those progress pics! Congrats!


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I was thinking about your build yesterday. I must have conjured you up! Keep those picture coming.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Congrats ! Worth the wait !


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

More progress pictures. Next she'll start to actually look like a skiff!


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

Great build! Congrats. Look forward to the progression of the final product.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Couple of more pics. Less than two weeks now.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

You are switching from a vantage right?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Fishshoot said:


> You are switching from a vantage right?


Correct. Just downsizing a bit for draft and weight purposes.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Might see you for pickup! Love the blue man!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Well going to be a great weekend now...so much progress the last two days! And ducks to whack tomorrow. Life is good!!!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Rigging well underway. Console rigged, motor hung, and power pole going on shortly.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking good Steve! you have to be getting excited


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Love it. What made you decide on no livewell?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

JRHorne said:


> Love it. What made you decide on no livewell?


Since I fly fish mostly and when I do conventional we rarely keep fish. And we never use live bait. If we do keep a small red or two I have always put them in the cooler. In 8 years owning my Vantage I never used the livewell system once. So just thought one less penetration and two less pumps to deal with. And yes I had one go out that had never been used.

As for resale, it could be a small issue but with the portable bait systems these days I am not concerned about that.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Looking great. What's your timeline on having it on the coast?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Marsh Pirate said:


> Looking great. What's your timeline on having it on the coast?


i should have it up here before next weekend!


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

ifsteve said:


> Since I fly fish mostly and when I do conventional we rarely keep fish. And we never use live bait. If we do keep a small red or two I have always put them in the cooler. In 8 years owning my Vantage I never used the livewell system once. So just thought one less penetration and two less pumps to deal with. And yes I had one go out that had never been used.
> 
> As for resale, it could be a small issue but with the portable bait systems these days I am not concerned about that.


Thanks for the response. Makes perfect sense!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

She's home safe and sound. Now to load all the gear and prepare to get her slimed. Special thanks to my fishing buddies Austin and Caleb for their insight along the way. As for East Cape. Once again exceeded expectations and the new little things being done for 2020 are just awesome.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Glad you made it home Steve, was good to meet you! Get that thing out and get some slime on it!


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

@ifsteve Beautiful ride and nice job. I am probably about a year away from downsizing from my Vantage too so if you have any feedback once you get it out and fish let me know. I would love to still be able to get into the open water and not freak out but I need something that I can fish solo easier and also draft a little less. Might go Evo X or Fury but even considering lostman or caimen. Something side console with lots of custom touches.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

csnaspuck said:


> @ifsteve Beautiful ride and nice job. I am probably about a year away from downsizing from my Vantage too so if you have any feedback once you get it out and fish let me know. I would love to still be able to get into the open water and not freak out but I need something that I can fish solo easier and also draft a little less. Might go Evo X or Fury but even considering lostman or caimen. Something side console with lots of custom touches.


Been on them all and they are all great boats for what they are intended for. But if you want any kind of open water capability then, to me, the leaves the Lostmen out.


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

Great looking skiff


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice. Go break it in and slime it up!! Congratulations.


----------

